

Have there been any viable alternatives to GR?  - Throwadev

Have there been any viable alternatives to GR?
======
hendi_
Assuming GR == Google Reader:

I really like <http://theoldreader.com/>

Only thing that makes me wary is that it's free. But at least they're taking
donations. But I sincerely hope that they find a viable business model soon.

------
thehodge
Google Reader?

------
dreamdu5t
What's GR?

~~~
DerekL
General Relativity?

